# Cookie time!



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I picked up the Leigh dovetail jig DR4 over the weekend. Has the manual, but no accesories. Cant wait to use this bad boy. $250, seemed like a good deal to not pass on.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Good deal about 50% of what I bought mine back in 2010. Assume it was a D4R-PRO. Enjoy.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I dont think it is the pro, i can get some pics. It is 24"


----------

